# Build complete! - Wilier Izoard 2010



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

This project took awhile as money and time got the best of me. But I finally was able to piece her together and voila! 

- Full Campy
- Prologo seat
- Prologo bar tape
- FSA Carbon Seatpost
- Custom Carbon stem/handlebar 
- Time i-Clic pedals
- Look carbon cages
- Krysium SL's LE
- Vredestein Fortezza Tri-comp


Enjoy

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

Very Nice! Just watch out carbon asploads... lol


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Pics - too small

Bike - just right


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. BIG pictures posted on the 'Wilier' thread.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: +1 Nice ride, for a second I thought it was the Cento 1. What does it weigh?


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> :thumbsup: +1 Nice ride, for a second I thought it was the Cento 1. What does it weigh?


16.8 lbs. I could a little lighter with Campy Carbon F/R Derailleur's, brakes, and carbon brake lines but that only brings it down to a few ounces.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice build up on your Wilier. I am wondering if that is a typical weight range for a built up Wilier Izoard to come in at? Or are there any out there that have been built up in the 15lb or less range? Which is where I would like to be. My current ride is a Eddy Merckx Race which is aluminum with carbon fork/stays, but I was able to get it down to 15.9 lbs with Campy Chorus 11spd and custom wheels, so I really don't want to change framesets and up with a heavier bike. Just curious as usual.


----------



## gntrobo (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rot Weiss Essen said:


> Very nice build up on your Wilier. I am wondering if that is a typical weight range for a built up Wilier Izoard to come in at? Or are there any out there that have been built up in the 15lb or less range? Which is where I would like to be. My current ride is a Eddy Merckx Race which is aluminum with carbon fork/stays, but I was able to get it down to 15.9 lbs with Campy Chorus 11spd and custom wheels, so I really don't want to change framesets and up with a heavier bike. Just curious as usual.


Yes, it is possible to build the Izoard under 15lbs with a careful selection of lightweight components. I got my Izoard (XS) down to 14.58lbs with computer (V3), two water cages and pedals (Zero Ti). Built it with SRAM Red, KCNC brakes, Rolf Elan wheels, Ritchey carbon seatpost, replaced skewers and seatpost collar. I could have gone lighter on the handlebars and the saddle but will not sacrifice comfort. Of course you could start replacing the screws also but I havent gone that route. With the carbon Reynolds Assault wheelset (not the lightest carbon wheels at 1525g) the Izoard is 15.18lbs; still light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

It will be a challenge to keep the Izoard around 15 lbs because my size XXL and I will be running Campy Chorus 11spd and not Sram Red, but my wheelset is fairly light and hopefully my other stuff won't add too much weight.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, it was hard picking and choosing the parts to bring it down below 16lbs. rcjunkie is correct, the right parts do make the difference, then it's all about weighing each piece and offsetting those that are slighter heavier (but only in ounces)

I would say the average build for the Izoard with decent lightweight components weighs in at 17.5-17.8lbs.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, 17.5 lbs for an average build weight on an Izoard? I would have guessed at least a pound lighter, but whatever. If I can not keep it below 16 lbs I will go into a deep depression that I might not recover from. I mean my five year old Merckx weighed in at less than 16 lbs so I don't expect anything less from the Wilier with the same components!


----------

